# Turkey Derby



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Podiums*

There were two races for the Open cars, one was on the slider oval and the other was on the 4X8 foot slider road course. The VW Bugs were also run on the road course.

NSC Sportsman podium









Jalopy podium









Whelen Modified podium









Open oval race podium









VW Bug podium









Open road course podium


----------

